# VR Brille für FPV Racing



## Markus_P (10. Mai 2016)

Servas!

Da ich jetzt zum fpv fliegen angefangen habe und mir vl dieses neue System zulege Homepage - CONNEX Prosight  stellt sich mir die Frage:

Wie hoch ist die Latenz vom HDMI Kabel bis zur Ausgabe bei einer VR Brille? 

Hab gelesen das die Oculus DK1 um die 25ms hat? 

Kann ich die auch ohne PC betreiben also hdmi kabel und Stromversorgung (usb?) anschließen und fertig oder gibts da bessere?

Den bevor ich mir eine Fatshark kaufe die eine sehr niedrige Auflösung hat und die ich nicht für VR am PC nutzen kann kaufe ich mir um 100 Euro mehr eine gescheide VR Brille ...

Für besseres Verständnis ImmersionRC VortexPRO • PINBALL v2• - YouTube (nur das ich noch nicht so gut fliegen kann )

mfg
Markus


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (11. Mai 2016)

Die Linsensysteme der VR-Brillen verzerren das Bild sehr stark. Grafikkarten berücksichtigen dies bei der Berechnung, aber die verlinkte Kamera wird vermutlich ein normales rechteckiges Bild ausgeben und eine 1:1 Wiedergabe erwarten, die Rift und Vive nicht bieten können. Die Kombination aus großem Sichtfeld und niedriger Pixeldichte dürfte ebenfalls schlecht zur vorgeschlagenen Anwendung passen.
Die Reaktionszeitangaben im VR-Umfeld beziehen sich übrigens in der Regel auf die Latenz zwischen Bewegung des Headsets und Reaktion des Bildes. Die OLED-Displays in den kommerziellen Versionen als solche sind wesentlich schneller.


----------

